# Se encierran en el baño con música para que el perro no oiga los petardos.



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Putin tira la bomba ya y acaba con el sufrimiento.


----------



## cucarachologo (1 Ene 2023)

que banda de tarados.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

cucarachologo dijo:


> que banda de tarados.



Es lamentable la humanidad. Como hemos podido llegar a esto?


----------



## cebollin-o (1 Ene 2023)

Es lo que tiene compartir domicilio con psicópatas.
El menor ruido termina sobresaltándote


----------



## spamrakuen (1 Ene 2023)

La soja es poderosa en él.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Es lo que tiene compartir domicilio con un par de psicópatas.
> El menor ruido termina sobresaltándote



El perro debe de pensar que coño hacen estos subnormales poniéndome música y bailando conmigo.


----------



## Abrojo (1 Ene 2023)

Estos son los mismos que abortarian si les tocase un neño con autismo o monguer y que que sobresaltaria con petardos lo mismo


----------



## spamrakuen (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

Mientras no molesten a los vecinos ni al mismo perro, ni pongan reguetón y otras músicas igualmente más aterradoras que los mismos petardos, no me parece tan mal.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


>



Al final los follaperros conseguirán que prohíban los petardos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


>



Oye pues si tanto quiere a los perretes que se vaya con su familia canina al monte a bailar.


----------



## cucarachologo (1 Ene 2023)

y luego estos pirados serían capaces de educar de forma normal a un niño???, mejor que sigan haciendo el subnormal.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Ene 2023)

estoy tan en contra de los petardos
como en contra de los perros en los pisos
y la sobreproteccion de estos
por parte de parejas de SOJA.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Mientras no molesten a los vecinos ni al mismo perro, ni pongan reguetón y otras músicas igualmente más aterradoras que los mismos petardos, no me parece tan mal.



Debes de ser como ellos. Ridículo es tener un perro en un piso y tener que sacarlo a hacer sus necesidades.


----------



## sikBCN (1 Ene 2023)

Vaya par de tarados, pobre perro.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (1 Ene 2023)

Pero el hueso de la paletilla de lechal bien que lo rechupetearon ayer.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Furymundo dijo:


> estoy tan en contra de los petardos
> como en contra de los perros en los pisos
> y la sobreproteccion de estos
> por parte de parejas de SOJA.



Petardos es una tradición y en total se tiran dos veces al año.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Debes de ser como ellos. Ridículo es tener un perro en un piso y tener que sacarlo a hacer sus necesidades.



Pues no, no me gusta tener perro y no tengo.


----------



## butricio (1 Ene 2023)

El culmen de la ridiculez es grabarse y difundir algo tan humillante


----------



## cebollin-o (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> El perro debe de pensar que coño hacen estos subnormales poniéndome música y bailando conmigo.



Por la cara del chucho, estamos ante un caso evidente de maltrato animal


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Por la cara del chucho, estamos ante un caso evidente de maltrato animal



Tiene cara de decir dejadme en paz que soy un perro y no un humano.


----------



## Poseidón (1 Ene 2023)

Mi perro no le tiene miedo a los petardos. Claro que al criador al que se lo compre es un puto crack y los educo desde pequeños con ruidos fuertes.


----------



## escudero (1 Ene 2023)

tirar petardos es una gilipollez , encima, peligroso de cojones , necesitamos a @AYN RANDiano2 que nos explique.
No me fio de cartuchos de polvora en carton con unas mechas que oscilan entre 2 segundos y media hora...

Pero si a estos inutiles se les escapo el perro, no fue por los petardos, sino por no vigilarlo o llevarlo donde no debian.


----------



## Llorón (1 Ene 2023)

Luego el resto del año dando por culo con ladridos y los incivicos de los dueños dejan las calles con pestazo a pis y el suelo lleno de mierda.


----------



## DUDH (1 Ene 2023)

Tengo comprobado "científicamente" que los perros se parecen a sus amos. Una amiga maniática y cagona tiene un perro que se asusta de todo, con los petardos se pone incluso a temblar, otra bastante más tranquila y pasota su perro ni se inmuta con los petardos o ruidos, es más el día menos pensado es el perro el que se pone a tirar petardos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Ene 2023)

A ver a mí el rollo petardero no me hace mucha gracia y me parece de subnormales gastarse el dinero en eso. Pero pongamos las cosas en su contexto respecto a la vida en colmenas de hormigón:

-Petarderos porculeros: una noche de molestias al año, mas algún petardillo otros días de navidad o cuando el equipo de turno gana algo.

-Follaperros porculeros: 365 días de ladridos intempestivos, calles meadas, regalitos en las aceras, fachadas y mobiliario urbano deteriorado, conflictos por ataques o lametones no deseados...

Si el argumento para prohibir son las molestias a los demás, creo que los follaperros deberían pensarse dos veces hacia dónde están escupiendo. ¿Qué pasa, que el niño con autismo solo importa si se pone malito por los petardos en nochevieja, pero si le despierta todo el mes de febrero a las 3 de la mañana el perro del vecino con ladridos infernales ya no pasa nada?


----------



## cebollin-o (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Putin tira la bomba ya y acaba con el sufrimiento.




¿Y se han planteado que si el año pasado Rocky "corrió al monte" fue porque es allí donde debería estar y no encerrado en un piso?


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Ene 2023)

F0llaperros f0llaperreando. Mentiría si dijese que me causan algún tipo de sorpresa las pintorescas acciones de estos seres DE DOS PATAS.


----------



## CaCO3 (1 Ene 2023)

Llorón dijo:


> Luego el resto del año dando por culo con ladridos y los incivicos de los dueños dejan las calles con pestazo a pis y el suelo lleno de mierda.


----------



## oldesnake (1 Ene 2023)

Vaya locos


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Vaya manera de humanizar a los animales, se puede tener cariño como a uno más. Pero lo de algunos es enfermizo.


----------



## brickworld (1 Ene 2023)

VAMOS A VER COJONES YA que los petardos duran a lo sumo 5 JODIDOS MINUTOS o es que estos RETRASADOS viven en una puta mascleta de 3 horas???

Es que no me jodas, LOS JODIDOS REMEROS AGUANTANDO GILIPOLLECES DIARIAMENTE VARIAS HORAS EN ESTE PAÍS DE RETRASADOS y estos IMBECILES queriendo prohibir los puros petardos porque el perrete se estresa?????


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

brickworld dijo:


> VAMOS A VER COJONES YA que los petardos duran a lo sumo 5 JODIDOS MINUTOS o es que estos RETRASADOS viven en una puta mascleta de 3 horas???
> 
> Es que no me jodas, LOS JODIDOS REMEROS AGUANTANDO GILIPOLLECES DIARIAMENTE VARIAS HORAS EN ESTE PAÍS DE RETRASADOS y estos IMBECILES queriendo prohibir los puros petardos porque el perrete se estresa?????



Los remeros que trabajan en prensas 8 horas oyendo un ruido infernal y llevando orejeras para no terminar locos. Pero un perro que no aporta nada a la sociedad va a tener más derecho que las personas.


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## spamrakuen (1 Ene 2023)

Es un NPC que trabaja para los medios de adoctrinamiento (LaSecta y tal)


----------



## brickworld (1 Ene 2023)

Ojo al retrasado del TRIANGULITO


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Es un NPC que trabaja para los medios de adoctrinamiento (LaSecta y tal)



Ahora todo cuadra.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

brickworld dijo:


> Ojo al retrasado del TRIANGULITO



Triángulo invertido debería ser descartada.


----------



## mullban (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Saluter (1 Ene 2023)

Que tontos. 
¿No es mejor atarlo para que no salga huyendo o bajarlo a un sótano?


----------



## >zen< (1 Ene 2023)

Cuando llegaba el meteorito?


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Saluter dijo:


> Que tontos.
> ¿No es mejor atarlo para que no salga huyendo o bajarlo a un sótano?



Hombre si hacen eso que sería lo normal no podrían twittear y quedar como los más progres.
Vaya preguntas hacéis algunos.


----------



## Sietebailes (1 Ene 2023)

Recojer sus mierdas en una bolsa no es lo suficientemente humillante que ahora también esto,en fin...


----------



## InKilinaTor (1 Ene 2023)

A ver, he vivido en Valencia y en Alicante y os puedo decir una cosa, los petardos de Bilbao son otro nivel, yo esos si los prohibiria, a 50m se mueven los objetos de la casa y salta tierra a las fachadas.

Los compran a escondidas y juntan 3, son una bestialidad que te altera.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Ene 2023)

Chavales, montad una tienda de piensos y regalos de animales. Es el futuro.


----------



## brickworld (1 Ene 2023)

>zen< dijo:


> Cuando llegaba el meteorito?



Ya tarda joder y más que va a tardar el fin del mundo es otra patraña inventada por el NWO para que tengamos una esperanza  

Recuerdo cuandon los perros eran compañeros del hombre, no he visto un perrete más feliz que el de un pastor familiar mío que en paz descanse, el perro dormía FUERA, comía las sobras que hubiese y era el Jodido perro más feliz paseando por el campo y llenándose de cardos en mitad de Julio y persiguiendo conejos o liebres
NO LE VI JUGAR CON UNA PUTA PELOTA NUNCA

Es que ya está bien DE AGUANTAR GILIPOLLECES JODER los perros son perros!! Y no para que estén bailando en un jodido cuarto de baño


----------



## Santolin (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Funcional (1 Ene 2023)

Los tarados son los que se creen con derecho a molestar a todo el mundo con su artillería, invaden tu espacio físico y acústico, no te permiten mantener una conversacion dentro de tu propia casa ni dormir a la hora que te dé la gana.
No me meto con aquellos lugares en los que el petardazo limpio ha venido siendo la forma tradicional de divertirse, normalmente en zonas pueblerinas y periféricas, en las que el arte de la conversación es ignorado ancestralmente. Hay cerebros que al parecer solo reaccionan al ritmo del estruendo y como no dan mas de si suponen que a todos nos mueve el mismo vicio.
Pero por favor, en zonas urbanas y alejadas de la costa mediterránea, donde tenemos alternativas de ocio saludable, estas prácticas del ruido como fin en sí mismo deben estar no solo prohibidas, que lo están, sino además perseguidas con saña y reiteración y con medidas ejemplarizantes, como empalar a los responsables y achicharrarlos en su propia pirotecnia, jijijaja, y que no se vuelva a escuchar ni un estornudo en futuras fiestas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Vaya manera de humanizar a los animales, se puede tener cariño como a uno más. Pero lo de algunos es enfermizo.



Estoy de acuerdo, es irracional equiparar los animales a los humanos, solo el hombre es imagen y semejanza de Dios, su vida es infinitamente más valiosa que la de un animal y me parece repugnante que por ejemplo de un tiempo para acá los medios de comunicación hablen, por ejemplo, de asesinato de animales, cuando la palabra _asesinar_ siempre ha sido en referencia, exclusivamente, al hombre.

En este video, 16:55 y ss., vemos como la gente ya duda entre la vida de una persona y la de un perro. Yo mismo hice la experiencia preguntando a un hombre que tiene un perro y me dijo tajantemente y sin vacilar ni un segundo que desde luego antes salvaría a su perro. Y porque lo conozco y por el contexto deduje que hablaba en serio.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Chavales, montad una tienda de piensos y regalos de animales. Es el futuro.



Y no es broma. Una tienda de animales tiene mucho tirón. En Holanda donde vivía había una y estaba siempre llena de follaperros


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Funcional dijo:


> Los tarados son los que se creen con derecho a molestar a todo el mundo con su artillería, invaden tu espacio físico y acústico, no te permiten mantener una conversacion dentro de tu propia casa ni dormir a la hora que te dé la gana.
> No me meto con aquellos lugares en los que el petardazo limpio ha venido siendo la forma tradicional de divertirse, normalmente en zonas pueblerinas y periféricas, en las que el arte de la conversación es ignorado ancestralmente. Hay cerebros que al parecer solo reaccionan al ritmo del estruendo y como no dan mas de si suponen que a todos nos mueve el mismo vicio.
> Pero por favor, en zonas urbanas y alejadas de la costa mediterránea, donde tenemos alternativas de ocio saludable, estas prácticas del ruido como fin en sí mismo deben estar no solo prohibidas, que lo están, sino además perseguidas con saña y reiteración y con medidas ejemplarizantes, como empalar a los responsables y achicharrarlos en su propia pirotecnia, jijijaja, y que no se vuelva a escuchar ni un estornudo en futuras fiestas.



Prohibir, prohibir y prohibir. No será perro Sánchez?


----------



## Visilleras (1 Ene 2023)

El tipo ese folla más que medio foro.

Eso es lo terrible.

Bueno y que bailen con el perrete, también.


----------



## PacoQueMiPaco (1 Ene 2023)

Ha mencionado la ETA, debe ser de la ultraderecha sectaria.


----------



## mala espina (1 Ene 2023)

a ver, TODOS LOS QUE TIRAN PETARDOS, QUE COJAN EL PETARDITO DE LOS COJONES, SE LO METAN EN EL CULO Y ENCIENDAN LA MECHA, VALE?

feliz año


----------



## Funcional (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Prohibir, prohibir y prohibir. No será perro Sánchez?



Es que está prohibido ya, al menos en Madrid y otras grandes ciudades. Nos molesta que vengan los pueblerinos con sus petardos. Que se queden en sus montes haciendo ruido.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Funcional dijo:


> Es que está prohibido ya, al menos en Madrid y otras grandes ciudades. Nos molesta que vengan los pueblerinos con sus petardos. Que se queden en sus montes haciendo ruido.



De Madrid tenías que ser, yo construiría un muro alrededor de Madrid para no tener que saber nada de vosotros.
Creo que es la capital del mundo que más arcadas me da.


----------



## eL PUERRO (1 Ene 2023)

PRImero los bailecitos y luego la sobrasada untada en las partes íntimas, qué extraña nocheviega


----------



## Funcional (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> De Madrid tenías que ser, yo construiría un muro alrededor de Madrid para no tener que saber nada de vosotros.
> Creo que es la capital del mundo que más arcadas me da.



Pues ea, no te prives, ve a cagar al corral y no salgas de allí


----------



## butricio (1 Ene 2023)

Todos enfrentados


----------



## Escombridos (1 Ene 2023)

Pobres animales. Por el pobre perro también lo siento.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

butricio dijo:


> Todos enfrentados



El nuevo orden mundial lo debe de gozar con lo estúpidos que son algunos que siguen sus reglas , y los tontos no se dan cuenta que son marionetas de ellos.


----------



## Alberto1989 (1 Ene 2023)

Ese perro es un border collie.

Se habla mucho de los perros peligrosos, de los perros agresivos, pero tendría que estar prohibidas ciertas razas si no tienes un minimo de hectareas a tu disposición.

Ese perro, es el más inteligente que hay, está diseñado para ser perro pastor, y correr kilometros y kilometros al día. 

Tenerlo en un piso es como meter una ballena en la bañera de tu casa.


----------



## Nut (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> El perro debe de pensar que coño hacen estos subnormales poniéndome música y bailando conmigo.



Es el mas sensato e inteligente de los tres.

Pobre animal....


----------



## PacoQueMiPaco (1 Ene 2023)

A los subnormales que dicen que los petardos molestan, prefiero un par o tres noches al año de petardos durante unos minutos que todos los dias del año las calles oliendo a orina y tener que esquivar mierdas de miles de perros que salen tres veces al dia a ensuciar.


----------



## spamrakuen (1 Ene 2023)

Visilleras dijo:


> El tipo ese folla más que medio foro.
> 
> Eso es lo terrible.
> 
> Bueno y que bailen con el perrete, también.



Puede, pero que acabará con una viogen también es mas que probable.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Ese perro es un border collie.
> 
> Se habla mucho de los perros peligrosos, de los perros agresivos, pero tendría que estar prohibidas ciertas razas si no tienes un minimo de hectareas a tu disposición.
> 
> ...



Tener ese perro en un piso debería ser delito. Esos perros necesitan quemar mucha energía al día.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (1 Ene 2023)

Ese pavo es mongolo, vas al veterinario y te recetan unas pastis que dejan grogui al perro durante 8 horas aprox, el perro ni se entera de los petardos. Tambien son utiles si vas a hacer un viaje muy largo y el perro tralla o se inquieta mucho, mano de santo.

Y total los petardos son dos veces al año maximo, lo haces esas dos veces y ya está.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Ene 2023)

Habría que prohibir los petardos y los chuchos tan feos.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Ese pavo es mongolo, vas al veterinario y te recetan unas pastis que dejan grogui al perro durante 8 horas aprox, el perro ni se entera de los petardos. Tambien son utiles si vas a hacer un viaje muy largo y el perro tralla o se inquieta mucho, mano de santo.
> 
> Y total los petardos son dos veces al año maximo, lo haces esas dos veces y ya está.



Pero así no podría subir un vídeo y quejarse de los cohetes.


----------



## Busher (1 Ene 2023)

Uno de mis perros estaba anoche asustado por los petardos pero no me puse a hacer cosas de esas. Como el buscaba mi cercania por el miedo, le hice hueco a mi lado, se tumbo ahi y le acaricie para que se tranquilizase.
No hizo falta musica ni baile.


----------



## GongorayArgote (1 Ene 2023)

Joder los “prohibir-petardos”

No hay seres que pueda odiar más, que esconden su liberticidio tras su supuesto amor a sus putos perritos.

Que a los perros no los pasa nada por 3 petardos, cojones!!!!


----------



## Demi Grante (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


>



A ver en el monte qué es lo que hará esa panda de tarados cuando haya una montería.


----------



## JoseII (1 Ene 2023)

Los perros de pueblo no tuenen problema con los petardos.
Los perros cazadores mucho menos.

Es cuestion de enseñar al animal


----------



## fennando (1 Ene 2023)

A mi una vez casi me pega un tío que iba por la calle con su perro por soltar un petardo pequeño. Decía que le molestaban a su perro.
Era Valencia y estábamos en Fallas.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Ene 2023)

Una cosa son unos petardos y otra lo que compra mucha gente...tracas, fuegos artificiales, que deberían ser manejados por profesionales debido a su potencial peligrosidad, en manos de canis descerebrados.


----------



## serie de netflix (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Putin tira la bomba ya y acaba con el sufrimiento.



putos retrasados   tarados


----------



## serie de netflix (1 Ene 2023)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Una cosa son unos petardos y otra lo que compra mucha gente...tracas, fuegos artificiales, que deberían ser manejados por profesionales debido a su potencial peligrosidad, en manos de canis descerebrados.



bueno hay millones de policias con armas que hacen pum pum y estan pensadas para matar y estan al mismo nivel del cani descerebrado

...o peor


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Ene 2023)

serie de netflix dijo:


> bueno hay millones de policias con armas que hacen pum pum y estan pensadas para matar y estan al mismo nivel del cani descerebrado
> 
> ...o peor



Ahí me has dado...jojojo


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Ene 2023)

Os dije hace ya tiempo que el problema que tenemos no son los moros. Al enemigo se le puede ganar si estamos unidos y no tenemos debilidades, sobre todo a un pueblo tan cobarde y retrasado como el musulmán.

Pero es imposible ganar sin limpiar antes nuestras filas de chusma infecta, entre los que se llevan la palma los FOLLAPERROS. Son lo más asqueroso e inferior que hay en la naturaleza. Tarados mentales que humanizan animales y que son capaces de traicionar a Patria, Familia, incluso a ellos mismos con tal de que un chucho coma, duerma o se abrigue como una persona.

Tenemos que encontrar una “solución” para los follaperros cuanto antes. Una vez resuelto ese problema, solo nos quedarían los folla bicis y folla patinetes, para ser una sociedad sana y decente, libre de gentuza.


----------



## Marvelita (1 Ene 2023)

Como se te escapa el perro de la casa? aprende a usar las llaves y se va sin mas=?


----------



## Alexrc (1 Ene 2023)

Pues a mí los petardos me parecen una mierda deberían de prohibirlos

Ahora lo de esta gente con el perro no tiene sentido, cómo se escapa de un piso sabe abrir la puerta con llave o qué


----------



## Kriegmesser (1 Ene 2023)

El problema no es que haya dos oligofrénicos tratando como un hijo a un chucho que en 5 años estará muerto, sino que le hayan dado 12k de me gusta.


----------



## spamrakuen (1 Ene 2023)

fennando dijo:


> A mi una vez casi me pega un tío que iba por la calle con su perro por soltar un petardo pequeño. Decía que le molestaban a su perro.
> Era Valencia y estábamos en Fallas.



También le pegaba al de la ambulancia o al policía por ir con la sirena a tope? 

Hay que prohibir las sirenas porque molestan a los chuchos? 

Putos follaperros


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Kriegmesser dijo:


> El problema no es que haya dos oligofrénicos tratando como un hijo a un chucho que en 5 años estará muerto, sino que le hayan dado 12k de me gusta.



La follaperros son mayoría, hay que aceptar la realidad por mucho que nos duela.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


> También le pegaba al de la ambulancia o al policía por ir con la sirena a tope?
> 
> Hay que prohibir las sirenas porque molestan a los chuchos?
> 
> Putos follaperros



Y los truenos, tenemos que prohibir que truene. No vaya a ser que algún chucho se asuste y pase una mala noche.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Ene 2023)

Marvelita dijo:


> Como se te escapa el perro de la casa? aprende a usar las llaves y se va sin mas=?



Una vecina de mis padres hace unos años tuvo la brillante idea de sacar a mear al chucho a las 00.10 del 1 de enero, por lo visto en 40 años en el edificio no se había enterado de que por la zona hay siempre bastante traca y fuegos artificiales. 

Es una pena y a saber dónde acabó el bicho, que no volvió. Pero si en lugar de esperarse a comerse las uvas hubiera sacado al perro a las 23:30 en plena sobremesa de la cena, posiblemente hubiera durado unos años más.

Y así con todo: queremos un "espacio seguro" gigantesco aunque sea a costa de prohibir hasta el absurdo.


----------



## macchiato (1 Ene 2023)

Joder macho. mi perro se asusta también pero igual que mi hijo pequeño, pero no por ello me encierro en el baño con la musica a tope.
la humanidad esta jodida.


----------



## Risitas (1 Ene 2023)

Que los fuegos artificiales tengan que hacer ese ruido es algo del paleolítico.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Ene 2023)

No creas que es bobada, algunos perros mueren por infartos. La escena es delirante pero no por ello la costumbre de tirar petardos es menos sintomática de una sociedad atrasada y tercermundista.


----------



## Tonimn (1 Ene 2023)

¿Y los que tenemos informes psicológicos de ansiedad e histeria por culpa de los ladridos impunes de los perros de los vecinos todo el año?
Que vale, que los ruidos son un problema y por mí eliminaba todos los petardos que son solo ruido y dejaba solo los fuegos artificiales pero tanto rollo con los petardos que son solo dos días en todo el año comprado a otros que son todos...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Ene 2023)

Mi perro cuando empiezan los petardos levanta la cabeza un momento, observa que los humanos siguen tranquilos, deduce que no existe problema alguno y continúa sobando.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No creas que es bobada, algunos perros mueren por infartos. La escena es delirante pero no por ello la costumbre de tirar petardos es menos sintomática de una sociedad atrasada y tercermundista.



A mi me molesta ver a gente paseando chichos que miden un metro y se me acercan, y no por eso pido que los prohíban. Hay que ser más tolerante al igual que yo tolero.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Tonimn dijo:


> ¿Y los que tenemos informes psicológicos de ansiedad e histeria por culpa de los ladridos impunes de los perros de los vecinos todo el año?
> Que vale, que los ruidos son un problema y por mí eliminaba todos los petardos que son solo ruido y dejaba solo los fuegos artificiales pero tanto rollo con los petardos que son solo dos días en todo el año comprado a otros que son todos...



A joderte. Comprate un chucho y di que le da ansiedad, al parecer tienen más derechos que tú.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Ene 2023)

Me da más lástima el lamia, que ellos.

Ellos no entienden el trato como personas, y sufren por ello. A ellos les gusta que los traten como a lamias, que no maltrato. Lamia es un apodo.


----------



## Willvanperez (1 Ene 2023)

Es lo que hay


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> A mi me molesta ver a gente paseando chichos que miden un metro y se me acercan, y no por eso pido que los prohíban. Hay que ser más tolerante al igual que yo tolero.



Los perros llevan con nosotros aportandonos cosas positivas durante milenios, ya sea trabajo o compañía, se han ganado el derecho a ser respetados. Lo de los petardos son 4 downies molestando sin aportar valor alguno, pues claro que tendrían que prohibirlo y quien defienda lo contrario será igual de downie que ellos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Ene 2023)

macchiato dijo:


> Joder macho. mi perro se asusta también pero igual que mi hijo pequeño, pero no por ello me encierro en el baño con la musica a tope.
> la humanidad esta jodida.



Es que se teatraliza un huevo, no me jodas, con esto de los petardos y los niños lo tengo visto: hay que transmitir tranquilidad, acompañarlos e intentar tranquilizarlos, que pasen el susto pero no asocien el petardeo a una amenaza, ir comprendiendo que forma parte de la vida social (aunque sea una idiotez) y de las situaciones festivas. Esto con los niños de mi familia ha supuesto que con 4 o 5 años ya estaban tan contentos viendo los fuegos artificiales.

En cambio, tengo una familiar (lejana) con dos hijos de 11 y 8 años que siguen teniéndole pavor a estos ruidos. A base de montar numeritos sobreprotectores y llevárselos corriendo a "sitios seguros" o no llevarlos a ver los fuegos por miedo a una llorera, los chiquillos no han desarrollado ni siquiera una mínima tolerancia en ese sentido. Son chavales normales pero han asociado ese estímulo a una situación de estrés y es sonar un par de petardos y convertirse en niños de teta con comportamientos impropios de su edad.

Que no digo yo que no haya casos de gente con problemas mentales muy jodidos que sean difíciles de manejar, pero en general es algo que se puede "entrenar" tanto en personas como en perros o gatos.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Los perros llevan con nosotros aportandonos cosas positivas durante milenios, ya sea trabajo o compañía, se han ganado el derecho a ser respetados. Lo de los petardos son 4 downies molestando sin aportar valor alguno, pues claro que tendrían que prohibirlo y quien defienda lo contrario será igual de downie que ellos.



Ahora tenemos que prohibir los fuegos artificiales porque los perros se asustan, también se asustan los pájaros pero no pedís los mismos derechos para ellos y también han aportado mucho a la humanidad.
De verdad no sé de dónde habéis salido tanto tarado.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (1 Ene 2023)

Tener un perro es un piso es maltrato animal, que no vayan haciendose los buenistas los muertos de hambre, tienen a un animal que necesita correr encerrado en una ratonera humana.

Menos perros y gatos y mas hijos, subnormales con tara mental.


----------



## Goldencito (1 Ene 2023)

Mejor eso a ver cómo el perro se pone a temblar. Pero claro, en este foro la mayoría ve a los animales como objetos.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Ene 2023)

En Holanda que parecen subnormales en esto: desde las 20:00h que terminan de cenar hasta las 03:00 tirando petardos y cohetes SIN PARAR ... Como el pais es plano como una tabla, ves todo el cielo iluminado, sobre todo si vas a un sitio alto y es bonito.... 20 minutos.... a las 2 horas de estar aguantando ruido empiezas a pensar que el Duque de Alba no iba mal encaminado.

Yo soy follaperros y premium, pero mis perros no se asustan de petardos, solo prestan atención si el zambombazo es muy grande pero pueden estar sobando con las tracas de fondo (cosa que yo no puedo). El asunto es que mis perros llevan oyendo escopetazos toda su vida, aunque ellos no cacen, al haber cotos por cerca de donde viven se acostumbran a ruidos y no les llama la atención y mucho menos les asustan unos fuegos artificiales paco cuando oyen un coro con 20 monteros pegando tiros a gorrinos durante horas desde cachorros.

Pero un pobre animal que el unico horizonte que ha tenido es un piso paco de mier y ha desarrollado una dependencia insana de sus amos, retroalimentada al tratar al animal como un humano.... o como si fuera su propio hijo, es normal que se asuste de absolutamente todo... ademas si el perro se asusta y tu vas a darle el 200% de atención el perro lo pilla y acabas fomentando ese comportamiento.

Por cierto, perro asustado y agresion de perro van de la mano. Niños lejos de un perro asustadizo o hay desgracia.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Los truenos no les asustan, solo los petardos por joder.


----------



## LuismarpIe (1 Ene 2023)

mi padre es cazador, ha tenido decenas de perros. A todos les ponían cachondísimos los petardos.

Cada vez que suene un petardo dale a tu perro un trozo de solomillo. Verás lo contento que se pone cada vez que oiga un petardo.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ahora tenemos que prohibir los fuegos artificiales porque los perros se asustan, también se asustan los pájaros pero no pedís los mismos derechos para ellos y también han aportado mucho a la humanidad.
> De verdad no sé de dónde habéis salido tanto tarado.



No porque los perros se asusten y no los fuegos artificiales. Hablo de los downies tirando petardos hasta las 2 de la mañana. Los fuegos artificiales los veo yo desde mi terraza todos los años durante las fiestas de mi ciudad, son 15 minutos y aportan algún valor artístico, pues vale. Aunque me parece una ciencia que no avanza mucho con los años se pueden tolerar. Lo que tendrían que prohibir es la venta de petardos a particulares. Es decir, subnormales lanzando explosivos por la calle con el mero objeto de molestar, ni aportan nada ni son tolerables.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> mi padre es cazador, ha tenido decenas de perros. A todos les ponían cachondísimos los petardos.
> 
> Cada vez que suene un petardo dale a tu perro un trozo de solomillo. Verás lo contento que se pone cada vez que oiga un petardo.



Son sus niños y los educan como quieren.


----------



## ANS² (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## LuismarpIe (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Son sus niños y los educan como quieren.



pues que los eduquen, joder. En la segunda guerra mundial se utilizaron más de 60.000 perros en toda clase de labores, cómo es que esos no se cagaban de miedo al oír disparos o explosiones???

Pues eso.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pues que los eduquen, joder. En la segunda guerra mundial se utilizaron más de 60.000 perros en toda clase de labores, cómo es que esos no se cagaban de miedo al oír disparos o explosiones???
> 
> Pues eso.



Al Álamo español tengo entendido que le ponían un brasero en las espalda para que abriera caminos en las conquistas. Pero claramente no son los mismos perros.


----------



## cebollin-o (1 Ene 2023)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No porque los perros se asusten y no los fuegos artificiales. Hablo de los downies tirando petardos hasta las 2 de la mañana. Los fuegos artificiales los veo yo desde mi terraza todos los años durante las fiestas de mi ciudad, son 15 minutos y aportan algún valor artístico, pues vale. Aunque me parece una ciencia que no avanza mucho con los años se pueden tolerar. Lo que tendrían que prohibir es la venta de petardos a particulares. Es decir, subnormales lanzando explosivos por la calle con el mero objeto de molestar, ni aportan nada ni son tolerables.



Lo que deberían prohibir es la tenencia de estos animales en la ciudad.
Además de un claro acto de egoísmo, de maltrato animal, suponen un problema sanitario y un lujo que en estos momentos no podemos permitirnos.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Ene 2023)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> mi padre es cazador, ha tenido decenas de perros. A todos les ponían cachondísimos los petardos.
> 
> Cada vez que suene un petardo dale a tu perro un trozo de solomillo. Verás lo contento que se pone cada vez que oiga un petardo.



El perro de esta historia será vegano (de pienso vegano para perros, no bromeo), no habrá comido carne en su vida.

Los perros reproducen el comportamiento de sus dueños (dueño histérico, perro histérico) no me extraña que aún encima los haya que los alimenten de forma que atente contra el temperamento, instinto y naturaleza del animal, por lo tanto se comportan como si no fueran perros.


----------



## imaginARIO (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## SOY (1 Ene 2023)

Pierden el culo para que el perro no se estrese pero seguro que cuando el vecino se queja, por los ladridos, le dicen que se joda porque el perrito necesita expresarse y sólo quiere jugar. Así de hdlgp son los follaperros.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Ene 2023)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Los perros llevan con nosotros aportandonos cosas positivas durante milenios, ya sea trabajo o compañía, se han ganado el derecho a ser respetados. Lo de los petardos son 4 downies molestando sin aportar valor alguno, pues claro que tendrían que prohibirlo y quien defienda lo contrario será igual de downie que ellos.



Y no seria mejor tener a los animales bien entrenados y dejarnos de prohibir cosas. Todo tiene su momento y lugar, hasta los petardos.


----------



## angek (1 Ene 2023)

Las motos y los coches me joroban más y son tolaño.


----------



## Tales90 (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Putin tira la bomba ya y acaba con el sufrimiento.



No reiros esa gente tan NWO considera a ese perro como si fuera su hijo... yo hoy tampoco puedo hacer nada porque tengo a mi hijo de verdad(humano) enfermo con 39 de fiebre y aquí estoy de enfermero. Supongo que esa gente fuga ese instinto paternal o maternal y de protección que tenemos todos con el perro ese, supongo que tambien le pondrán ropita no se constipe cuando le sacan a jugar al parque.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Ene 2023)

Octubrista dijo:


> El perro de esta historia será vegano (de pienso vegano para perros, no bromeo), no habrá comido carne en su vida.
> 
> Los perros reproducen el comportamiento de sus dueños (dueño histérico, perro histérico) no me extraña que aún encima los haya que los alimenten de forma que atente contra el temperamento, instinto y naturaleza del animal, por lo tanto se comportan como si no fueran perros.



No solo eso, para educar a un perro tienes que tener tu mismo un caracter dominante, serio, si no hasta un caniche enano se te sube a la parra... la mayoria de perros urbanos son los amos de sus humanos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2023)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Lo que deberían prohibir es la tenencia de estos animales en la ciudad.
> Además de un claro acto de egoísmo, de maltrato animal, suponen un problema sanitario y un lujo que en estos momentos no podemos permitirnos.



Pero también genera empleos en forma de clínicas veterinarias, peluquerías caninas y comida para mascotas.


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Ene 2023)

Menudo par de gilipollas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

Si el perro ladra durante los petardos no creo que le d eun infarto al animal, joder, se asusta y luego vuelve a la normalidad. Cuanta sensibilidad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

Tales90 dijo:


> No reiros esa gente tan NWO considera a ese perro como si fuera su hijo... yo hoy tampoco puedo hacer nada porque tengo a mi hijo de verdad(humano) enfermo con 39 de fiebre y aquí estoy de enfermero. Supongo que esa gente fuga ese instinto paternal o maternal y de protección que tenemos todos con el perro ese, supongo que tambien le pondrán ropita no se constipe cuando le sacan a jugar al parque.



Y cuando lo sacan a mear y cagar la calle, que está muy bien eso de tener perros para dejar las meadas y cagadas en las calles, es muy animalista y tal. De eso seguro que no se quejan.


----------



## Shudra (1 Ene 2023)

Los valores de la burguesía empresarial asumidos por la clase baja.


----------



## kikoseis (1 Ene 2023)

Los perros miles de años oyendo petardos. Desde que los chinos inventaron la polvora.

Los cortitos, alguna decena de año con sus tonterías.


----------



## OvEr0n (1 Ene 2023)

No se conforma con ser subnormal, ademas tienen la necesidad de que lo sepas.


----------



## cebollin-o (1 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero también genera empleos en forma de clínicas veterinarias, peluquerías caninas y comida para mascotas.



Claro.

Y además de los sectores que usted cita, debido al problema higiénico en las ciudades, se están generando muchísimos empleos en el sector de limpieza, recogida de residuos, mantenimiento de mobiliario urbano y, por supuesto, sanitario


----------



## mxmanu (1 Ene 2023)

Madremia, yo conozco a unos asi, y son ellos los que han hecho que el perro tenga ese comportamiento.

Cuando les digo que al perro se le puede hacer que no le tenga miedo a los petardos ponen cara de estreñimiento.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2023)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Y además de los sectores que usted cita, debido al problema higiénico en las ciudades, se están generando muchos empleos en el sector de limpieza, recogida de residuos, mantenimiento de mobiliario urbano y, por supuesto, santirario



Los problemas que mencionas los causan los cerdos de dos patas.


----------



## cebollin-o (1 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Los problemas que mencionas los causan los cerdos de dos patas.



Si, especialmente los cerdos egoístas que meten a los canes en la ciudades!


----------



## spamrakuen (1 Ene 2023)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No creas que es bobada, algunos perros mueren por infartos. La escena es delirante pero no por ello la costumbre de tirar petardos es menos sintomática de una sociedad atrasada y tercermundista.



Mucho mas moderna una sociedad donde las parejas en lugar de tener hijos bailotean con perros en los lavabos.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Mucho mas moderna una sociedad donde las parejas en lugar de tener hijos bailotean con perros en los lavabos.



Hay incluso algunos que tienen sexo con ellos, en otros tiempos se les trataría de locos, hoy en día puede ser cualquiera


----------



## AntiT0d0 (1 Ene 2023)

Hilo de subnormales escrupulosos antiperros. A los antiperros: ¿Como podeis ser tan subnormales? ¿Es mejor que le de un infarto al perro? Que coño os importa lo que hagan estos dos con el perro. Teneis el cerebro tan quemado por el aluminio y el fluor que os parece muy gracioso que os revienten los timpanos en todas las celebraciones, luego solo podreis disfrutar de reggeton porque ya no os quedan neuronas ni timpanos. PEDAZO DE LERDOS ANTIPERRO CHUPAPOLLAS.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Mucho mas moderna una sociedad donde las parejas en lugar de tener hijos bailotean con perros en los lavabos.



Tener hijos para que te los eduque un orco de Genaro en un centro de adoctrinamiento marxista y después sea empleado como moneda de cambio por tu bigotuda feminazi durante el proceso de divorcio es un plan mucho más moderno y progresista. Que tenga hijos el que le plazca, que tenga perros el que le plazca, que gran problema. Como si ambas cosas no fuesen incluso compatibles. El retraso que arrastrais los que culpabilizais a seres tan nobles como los perros de los destrozos del Marxismo es sorprendente, yo os veo como a una suerte de paletos con boina y cachaba ofuscados en un sistema inamovible de prejuicios e ignorancia.


----------



## JoseII (1 Ene 2023)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Una cosa son unos petardos y otra lo que compra mucha gente...tracas, fuegos artificiales, que deberían ser manejados por profesionales debido a su potencial peligrosidad, en manos de canis descerebrados.




Una cosa son perros y otra chuchos caga aceras que compra mucha gente...pitbull, dogos, que deberían ser manejados por profesionales debido a su potencial peligrosidad, en manos de canis descerebrados.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Ene 2023)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Tener un perro es un piso es maltrato animal, que no vayan haciendose los buenistas los muertos de hambre, tienen a un animal que necesita correr encerrado en una ratonera humana.
> 
> Menos perros y gatos y mas hijos, subnormales con tara mental.



Esa es otra gilipollez prejuiciosa de los paletos con boina y cachaba. Yo siempre he tenido perros en una finca y lo que hacen si les dejas es venir a estar contigo hechos un ovillo en el salón. Creéis que los perros tienen una especie de imperiosa necesidad de actividad física frenética y constante, lo cual es falso, producto del prejuicio y la ignorancia claro. Un león en libertad duerme 20 horas diarias. Por supuesto no sabéis nada de etología canina y menos aún de cría y selección por temperamento. Básicamente no sabéis nada pero habláis como buenos cuñados.


----------



## Descuernacabras (1 Ene 2023)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Hilo de subnormales escrupulosos antiperros. A los antiperros: ¿Como podeis ser tan subnormales? ¿Es mejor que le de un infarto al perro? Que coño os importa lo que hagan estos dos con el perro. Teneis el cerebro tan quemado por el aluminio y el fluor que os parece muy gracioso que os revienten los timpanos en todas las celebraciones, luego solo podreis disfrutar de reggeton porque ya no os quedan neuronas ni timpanos. PEDAZO DE LERDOS ANTIPERRO CHUPAPOLLAS.


----------



## RAYO MCQUEEN (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Debes de ser como ellos. Ridículo es tener un perro en un piso y tener que sacarlo a hacer sus necesidades.



Lo que te pasa es que tienes envidia de los perros porque a ti tu familia no te saca al parque a hacer tus necesidades


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Ene 2023)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Lo que deberían prohibir es la tenencia de estos animales en la ciudad.
> Además de un claro acto de egoísmo, de maltrato animal, suponen un problema sanitario y un lujo que en estos momentos no podemos permitirnos.



No me parece nada de lo que tú dices. Maltrato es maltrato, pegar, maltratar, colgar de un árbol, encerrar en sótanos, etc. Seguramente de les maltrata y desatiende mucho más en zonas rurales. Los perros bien cuidados en ciudades están sanos y son felices siempre que puedas dedicarles el tiempo que requieren. Lo del problema sanitario tampoco lo veo, supongo que te refieres a los meados y los cagados, lo que hay que hacer es sancionarlo y habilitar zonas verdes, tan sencillo como eso. Los lujos que tú puedas permitirte no los conozco, yo a mis perros les puedo mantener muy bien y como soy una persona con sentido del civismo no molesto a nadie con su tenencia, no provoco ruidos ni problema de higiene alguno.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

RAYO MCQUEEN dijo:


> Lo que te pasa es que tienes envidia de los perros porque a ti tu familia no te saca al parque a hacer tus necesidades



Anda saca a Tomy que está deseando salir a que le tires palos para que te los traiga de vuelta.


----------



## Onesimo39 (1 Ene 2023)

En esta democracia tiene mas derechos un perro que un bebé nonato...

Al año puedo pisar varias cagadas de perros por culpa de esos hijos de puta follaperros y eso que apenas voy a las putas ciudades... Que vaya asco todas las paredes meadas y cagadas... Sois una puta vergüenza... Y encima queréis que por un puto día que alguien sale de fiesta al año prohibirlo también hijos de puta, debería de caeros la cara de vergüenza.

Ponia 3 denuncias a la gente de las putas cacas de perro...

Empezando por 2000€ luego 4000€ y después 8000€.

A la tercera, tiro en la cabeza al perro delante del dueño.

Además de cobrar un mantenimiento por la higienización de las ciudades como 100€/año para pagar equipos de limpieza encargados de que la ciudad no parezca Marrakech


----------



## Popuespe (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Es lamentable la humanidad. Como hemos podido llegar a esto?



La humanidad occidental, más bien


----------



## Ghosterin (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> De Madrid tenías que ser, yo construiría un muro alrededor de Madrid para no tener que saber nada de vosotros.
> Creo que es la capital del mundo que más arcadas me da.



Mucho mejor Rabat, que es en lo que quiere convertirse Barcelona, y eso que Madrid, como casi todas las capitales europeas, no ha hecho más que degradarse en los últimos 20 años en temas de delincuencia, suciedad e inseguridad.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Al final los follaperros conseguirán que prohíban los petardos.



Y eso supondría el fin de vuestra existencia de subnormales.
No sé que me da más pena, si los follaperros o los follapetardos.

Ánimo!!!!!!!


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Ene 2023)

Cómo me nutre que la mierda vasca esté completamente pillada de la cabeza. Espero que el sufrimiento que han generado a tantas familias les sea devuelto multiplicado.


----------



## Autómata (1 Ene 2023)

Los prohibirán.... al tiempo.


----------



## chainsaw man (1 Ene 2023)

Visilleras hablando de los perros de los vecinos por falta de sentido en sus vidas, que risas.


----------



## Ungaunga (1 Ene 2023)

Podrían haberle dado un sedante y hacer menos el payaso.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2023)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Si, especialmente los cerdos egoístas que meten a los canes en la ciudades!


----------



## Onesimo39 (1 Ene 2023)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Mucho mejor Rabat, que es en lo que quiere convertirse Barcelona, y eso que Madrid, como casi todas las capitales europeas, no ha hecho más que degradarse en los últimos 20 años en temas de delincuencia, suciedad e inseguridad.



Jajajajajjaaj por lo menos en Madrid solo hay cagadas de perros jajajaj


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


> La soja es poderosa en él.



Sí. Tiene mucha pinta de que le guste ver cómo se cepillan a su mujer. 

"Surra tuma pulla" 
"Fóllatela Mohamed"


----------



## Redwill (1 Ene 2023)

Me gustan los perros, aprecio su compañia aunque sean muy pesados, son animales interesantes.

Pero los verdaderos perros son los dueños, pero en mi opinion, mientras los folla perros no den por culo, todo esta bien, que hagan lo que quieran.


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Ene 2023)

@eLPERRO


----------



## Tales90 (1 Ene 2023)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y cuando lo sacan a mear y cagar la calle, que está muy bien eso de tener perros para dejar las meadas y cagadas en las calles, es muy animalista y tal. De eso seguro que no se quejan.



las cagadas es raro el que las deja, las meadas es verdad que me cago en sus muertos que deberían obligar a llevar una puta botella de agua con algo de legia para echarle por encima.


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Ene 2023)

Kriegmesser dijo:


> El problema no es que haya dos oligofrénicos tratando como un hijo a un chucho que en 5 años estará muerto, sino que le hayan dado 12k de me gusta.



Los raros somos nosotros. Yo ya lo asumí hace mucho. No pasa nada, pronto nos iremos todos.


----------



## Popuespe (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Al final los follaperros conseguirán que prohíban los petardos.



Pensé exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## agon (1 Ene 2023)

Si yo meo en la calle por qué no aguanto, los pitufos me meten la estocada. Si se mea un pero, se paran a acariciarlo.


----------



## Cobat (1 Ene 2023)

Como abrir un hilo para criticar a los follaperros, siendo un follapetardos.

Los petardos son de gente palurda, made in spain. Luego los mismos que tiran petarditos se asustan con unas palmaditas, cuando acaban las festividades.

Palurdos hijosdeputa


----------



## bsnas (1 Ene 2023)

fennando dijo:


> A mi una vez casi me pega un tío que iba por la calle con su perro por soltar un petardo pequeño. Decía que le molestaban a su perro.
> Era Valencia y estábamos en Fallas.



En esas fechas basta decir un "estamos en fallas hamijo..." para escaquearte de casi cualquier incidente con petardos, raro es el año que no me increpe alguien y lo mande a tomar por culo, y eso que yo soy de los que me alejo de la gente para tirarlos y aviso a los desprevenidos.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


> La soja es poderosa en él.



Si no fuera maricon le habría rajado las mallas a la altura del coño y metido la polla allí mismo.

MARICONES


----------



## amigos895 (1 Ene 2023)

El mío lo tenía al lado y estaba en el sofá boca arriba con las patas relajadas mientras tiraban petardos (a veces se despertaba pero como si nada), habrá casos pero que habrá muchos perros asustados por el histerismo de sus dueños ante esos ''sonidos extraños''.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (1 Ene 2023)

No tiro un petardo desde hace treinta años y me estoy planteando seriamente volver al interesante hobby de la pirotecnia. El Karma tiene mucho trrabajo con los follaperros, no le vendrá mal un poco de ayuda.


----------



## pandillero (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Petardos es una tradición y en total se tiran dos veces al año.



Venía a decir eso, no es que los petardos me entusiasmen, tampoco me molestan y si molestaran son dos veces al año.
Pero los perros del patio los escucho ladrar todos y cada uno de los días y algunas veces llegan a hacerse insoportables.


----------



## Castellano (1 Ene 2023)

Dos perros tengo.

A uno siempre se la han soplado los petardos (de hecho de cachorro le tiraba petardos cerca para que se acostumbrara), pueden explotar a lado suyo que ni se inmuta
La otra en cambio tiene reparos, no se asusta ni corre, pero se queda quieta y esconde el rabo, eso es todo. A esta no la pudimos acostumbrar tanto porque la encontramos casi con un año.

Esta pareja lo que hacen, aunque su intención es loable, además de ridículo, es contraproducente.
Si a un perro le quieres quitar un temor le tienes que acostumbrar o cuanto menos que vea que tú reaccionas con normalidad, ya que a los perros les puedes pegar tus propios temores.

Con ese perro habría que intentar actuar con normalidad, darle premios de comida mientras los vecinos tiran los petardos, para que lo asocie a algo positivo.
En cambio hacer esa payasada, lo va a poner aún más nervioso , porque ahora además va a asociar los petardos a que sus dueños se vuelvan tarados


----------



## f700b (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Putin tira la bomba ya y acaba con el sufrimiento.



Lo más gordo es que se graban y se sienten orgullosos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2023)

El perro debería asustarse más por la música que por los petardos.

Lógicamente lo que hacen los cazadores para acostumbrar a los perros de caza a los disparos, es acostumbrarnos con petardos qué tiran a su lado .

Lo que asusta a los animales no es el ruido sino la incertidumbre


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Ene 2023)

Es a lo sumo media hora de ruido. Te estás con tu perro calmandolo hasta que pase y ya está, que para eso es tuyo.

Lo que no puede ser es que los demás se tengan que joder


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2023)

Castellano dijo:


> Dos perros tengo.
> 
> A uno siempre se la han soplado los petardos (de hecho de cachorro le tiraba petardos cerca para que se acostumbrara), pueden explotar a lado suyo que ni se inmuta
> La otra en cambio tiene reparos, no se asusta ni corre, pero se queda quieta y esconde el rabo, eso es todo. A esta no la pudimos acostumbrar tanto porque la encontramos casi con un año.
> ...



Venía a contar más o menos lo mismo antes de leer tu post.

Como curiosidad, además de perros y caballos, también tengo guacamayos, que puedes explotar un globo en su cara que ni inmutan....

Pero si escuchan un susurro, por pequeño que sea y no saben de dónde viene, se espantan y salen volando


----------



## toroloco (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


>



Se los podían llevar al monte también para que los perros dejen de ladrar jodiendo a los vecinos


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (1 Ene 2023)

tienen los huevos de grabarlo... y tienen huevos de darle 32k likes


----------



## amputado (1 Ene 2023)

soga y olivo


----------



## CASA (1 Ene 2023)

El año pasado se notaba que de algunos sectores estaban a sacos con los toros, este con los petardos. Lo sé porque mis conocidos podemitas están continuamente poniendo mensajes o cosas relativas a ello en sus estados de wasap, no falla. Son una caja de resonancia.


----------



## LuismarpIe (1 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero también genera empleos en forma de clínicas veterinarias, peluquerías caninas y comida para mascotas.



vender heroína a la puerta de un instituto también genera empleos. No todo vale.


----------



## Onesimo39 (1 Ene 2023)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> vender heroína a la puerta de un instituto también genera empleos. No todo vale.



Genera empleos es la excusa que ponen los homosexuales para follarse en la calle y tocar carnalmente niños...

Pero dan dinero


----------



## murti-bing (1 Ene 2023)

Una vez tuve perros. Es cierto que les da miedo pero se escondían debajo de un sofá y yo me quedaba con ellos. 
Esta gente está tarada y visiblemente se les ha contagiado a sus perros.


----------



## Onesimo39 (1 Ene 2023)

CASA dijo:


> El año pasado se notaba que de algunos sectores estaban a sacos con los toros, este con los petardos. Lo sé porque mis conocidos podemitas están continuamente poniendo mensajes o cosas relativas a ello en sus estados de wasap, no falla. Son una caja de resonancia.



Depende de muchos factores... Ahora como hay que evitar que Iran mande drones de guerra a Rusia... Lanzan a sus NPC en contra de la dictadura iraní


----------



## Hasta los webs (1 Ene 2023)

Lo triste y lamentable es que hacen todo ese esfuerzo por un perro, y serán los típicos que no tienen hijos por qué no quieren que los despierte por la noche si llora..


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (1 Ene 2023)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Dirán que es loco. Loco es tirar petardos como si no hubiese un mañana, como si fuese una mascletá o el arsenal sobrante de ETA. A la madre y al hermano de Rocky los han tenido que llevar al monte para evitar que sigan temblando.



A lo mejor lo loco es tener a un perro encerrado en un piso paco demier en medio de una ciudad-cárcel, y lo sano es que esté en el monte corriendo, pero no para huir de los petardos, precisamente, sino de la tortura de vida que le hacen llevar los enfermos que usan a los animales como sustitutos de crías de su propia especie, que aunque no lo parezca, siguen siendo de la especie humana.


----------



## Turbocalbo (1 Ene 2023)

joder pero que mierda es esta,no pueden atar al perro o que. 
yo no iria auna guerra luchar por esto lo tengo bien claro.


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ene 2023)

metedle ficha a la novia que esa esta falta de una follada por un hombre de verdad.


----------



## John Connor (1 Ene 2023)

Tú imagínate tener que currar el 1 de Enero, tener a esos de vecinos dando por culo con la música a todo trapo en el baño a media noche y por otro lado los hijos de la gran puta de los petardos.

Te levantas a ver si la TV te distrae un poco 
y en la TV PÚBLICA sale un menda diciéndote que te tienes que sentir de tal o cual manera por el Guernica y el Guernico de una movida de hace casi cien años.

Marca España.


----------



## operator (1 Ene 2023)

No se supone que los perros hacen guardia en una finca? Que pasa que le tiras el petardo y entran?


----------



## Abrojo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Abrojo (1 Ene 2023)

Soundblaster dijo:


> metedle ficha a la novia que esa esta falta de una follada por un hombre de verdad.



Ya se la follara Rocky


----------



## max power (1 Ene 2023)

El mas adulto de todos es el perro.


----------



## NormanMan (1 Ene 2023)

perros de mierda en pisos PACO


----------



## DonManuel (1 Ene 2023)

Creo poder discernir quien se folla a quien en ese trío. PISTA: el perro no está a 4 patas en esta imagen.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Ene 2023)

John Connor dijo:


> Tú imagínate tener que currar el 1 de Enero, tener a esos de vecinos dando por culo con la música a todo trapo en el baño a media noche y por otro lado los hijos de la gran puta de los petardos.
> 
> Te levantas a ver si la TV te distrae un poco
> y en la TV PÚBLICA sale un menda diciéndote que te tienes que sentir de tal o cual manera por el Guernica y el Guernico de una movida de hace casi cien años.
> ...



Vivimos en un país de locos...

Vivo en una zona en la que tengo a pocos kilómetros varios polígonos "industriales" con tiendas que venden petardos. A mediados de Noviembre ya nos buzonean sus folletos. Varias paginas con todo tipo de tracas, cohetes, fuegos artificiales...y muchos de mis vecinos se dejan una buena pasta. Anoche temblaban los tabiques por los petardos que tiraban desde un parque cercano...y nadie dice nada pues no te quieres enemistar con estos cabrones.

Una cosa son los petardos de hace años y otra lo que se vende hoy en día...parece material bélico, coño.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2023)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> vender heroína a la puerta de un instituto también genera empleos. No todo vale.



No compares, hombre.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (1 Ene 2023)

Menudas juergas se tiene que correr la novia con el chucho.


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero también genera empleos en forma de clínicas veterinarias, peluquerías caninas y comida para mascotas.



La pirotecnia tambien genera empleos.


----------



## spamrakuen (1 Ene 2023)

CASA dijo:


> El año pasado se notaba que de algunos sectores estaban a sacos con los toros, este con los petardos. Lo sé porque mis conocidos podemitas están continuamente poniendo mensajes o cosas relativas a ello en sus estados de wasap, no falla. Son una caja de resonancia.



Vale, pues esto que dices explica perfectamente la lamentable performance. 

Lo de que se fugo y lo encontraron x dias después forma todo parte del relato que se han inventado para aumentar el número de likes.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Ene 2023)

el mundo está loco, loco, loco


----------



## Cosme Oriol (1 Ene 2023)

Yo puse ventana nueva y este año el mío no se ha enterado. Lo pasaba mal el hombre pero me sentaba con él y lo tranquilizaba un poco nada mas


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2023)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> tienen los huevos de grabarlo... y tienen huevos de darle 32k likes



De todas formas lo que más debería preocupar es que los españoles tengan perros y gatos en vez de hijos. 

Los europeos no forman familias y no se reproducen como nuestros antepasados porque han sido alienados. Han castrado a los machos y convertido en eunucos a las hembras a través del llamado feminismo. Son los no europeos los que todavía se han librado de la imposición de esta secta criminal por eso nos ven como anormales.

LA BOMBA GAY consiste en hacer creer A TODA LA POBLACIÓN ESPAÑOLA, que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua como los gays y no formar familias como nuestros antepasados, que por eso existimos.


Los medios de comunicación perturban la mentalidad de los individuos por medio de su captación.
La alienación de la sociedad busca la aceptación de un mundo distópico contrario a su propia naturaleza como ser humano.

A nivel individual presenta una anulación de la personalidad asumiendo valores y comportamientos que les son ajenos pero que acepta como propios.

El mensaje de los medios va imponiendo patrones de conducta que están sustentados en un sistema de valores ajeno al receptor, Los cambios se producen en todos los niveles de captación de la realidad.


Cine, series de la tele , aquél crónicas marcianas de Javier Sardá, Jorge Javier, El Jueves convertido solo en un eslogan panfletario , Eldiario lavando el cerebro de la borregada , cincuenta sombras de Grey y otros bestseller , Sexo en Nueva York , First dates , Atresmedia y mediaset, cantantes, letra y mentalidad que rodea a las canciones que promocionan como número uno ... todos estos productos tienen una intencionalidad ideológica al considerar que el entretenimiento impide que los receptores piensen en los asuntos que realmente interesan.

Es importante resaltar que en los países donde sería imposible que emitiesen esos programas y todavía existen las familias, tampoco ha habido coronavirus ni saben donde está Ucrania .


----------



## RAYO MCQUEEN (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Anda saca a Tomy que está deseando salir a que le tires palos para que te los traiga de vuelta.



Tomy el protagonista de los RUGRATS?


----------



## Protos (1 Ene 2023)

menos perros y mas niñes.


----------



## Scarjetas (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Putin tira la bomba ya y acaba con el sufrimiento.



Y que tiene de malo, eres un retrasado


----------



## Scarjetas (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Debes de ser como ellos. Ridículo es tener un perro en un piso y tener que sacarlo a hacer sus necesidades.



Tu si que eres un ridículo. Ojalá mueras mañana.


----------



## voltaire (1 Ene 2023)

Las ciudades y vivienda media españolas no son adecuadas para la población canina que tenemos. Pisos pequeños y ciudades con una configuración compacta con pocas áreas verdes.

A mí ya van tres veces que me muerde o me intenta morder un perro psicótico por encierro con humanos tarados. En todas las ocasiones, caminando a lo mío (no toco perros que no conozco), el dueño/a lo tenía atado, pero con una correa de TRES putos metros.

En dos parques cercanos a mi casa hay auténticas jaurías sueltas a todas horas. No hay niños, y es lógico, cualquiera medianamente equilibrado no mete un niño ahí… aparte de que ya casi no hay niños. Tenemos perros, psicóticos.

Tanta gente joven con perros huele raro… Entiendo que ya siendo uno mayor aprecie la compañía de un can, que sea menudo, que además son animales muy gregarios necesitados de pertenencia de grupo, no son de quita y pon. Para eso tener un gato, que también pero no tanto y no manchan la calle o me muerden a mí.

Los dos días al año que hay petardos se respetan. Si tu perro se pone nervioso y te preocupa mucho, dale un calmante.

Y por la calle lo paseas con una correa corta pegado a ti. Subnormales de los cojones que insistís en fantasear que vivís en un condominio de pijos con perros amaestrados. No, vivís en putos barrios españoles donde no hay espacio ni para los arboles, joder.


----------



## Scarjetas (1 Ene 2023)

Un hilo de un tonto de 14 páginas...espabila y busca trabajo, deja a la gente en paz, seguro que eres de los que les molesta todo, hasta cuando folla tu vecino, vete a tomar por culo maricón de mierda


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Ene 2023)

Les perros se ponen nerviosos debido al retraso de sus _papás_.


----------



## Riviere (1 Ene 2023)

Les pasa a todos. Aquí en el pueblo ladran los del campo y tiemblan algo los de las casas, pero se les pasa al rato y como si nada. El mio se acerca a mi en la noche de San Juan y no me deja.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ahora tenemos que prohibir los fuegos artificiales porque los perros se asustan, también se asustan los pájaros pero no pedís los mismos derechos para ellos y también han aportado mucho a la humanidad.
> De verdad no sé de dónde habéis salido tanto tarado.











Los fuegos artificiales dejan un reguero de pájaros muertos en el centro de Roma


Las calles del centro de Roma se vieron cubiertas esta Nochevieja de cientos de pájaros muertos, caídos inmediatamente después de la medianoche. Los pájaros, en su mayoría estorninos, habrían muerto al parecer por paros cardiacos causados por los fuegos artificiales y petardos lanzados para...




www.20minutos.es




Claro que les perjudica y mucho.








Petardos y fuegos artificiales aterrorizan a las aves en Nochevieja: hasta 500 kilómetros volando sin parar para huir del ruido


No sólo los perros sufren con los cohetes, petardos y fuegos artificiales que tradicionalmente se lanzan en Nochevieja . Ahora, científicos alemanes




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## ratoncitoperez (1 Ene 2023)

Es un acto de salvajismo. Que daño han hecho las religiones erigiendo a patanes en el centro de la creación.


----------



## chortinator (1 Ene 2023)

DUDH dijo:


> Tengo comprobado "científicamente" que los perros se parecen a sus amos. Una amiga maniática y cagona tiene un perro que se asusta de todo, con los petardos se pone incluso a temblar, otra bastante más tranquila y pasota su perro ni se inmuta con los petardos o ruidos, es más el día menos pensado es el perro el que se pone a tirar petardos.



Toda la razon, estos margaritos estan amariconando a los perros. Mi mastin tiran petardos y ahi sigue el cabron recostao, levanta un poco la cabeza para comprobar si hay peligro, como no ve nada , baja la cabeza y a dormitar otra vez.


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Ene 2023)

Ahora se les ve muy felices.
Pero dentro de 10 años el perro estará criando malvas.

Y puende que antes haya un divorcio y una pelea despiadada por la custodia del perro.


----------



## OsoHormiguero (1 Ene 2023)

En Barcelona está todo lleno de tipas con manadas de perrhijos y todo quisqui con su perrhijo por ahí okupando todos los parques y llenándolo todo de cagadas y meadas, entre estos y los anormales del patinete que van a toda ostia por la acera ya no se puede encontrar un sitio donde estar tranquilo.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (1 Ene 2023)

que se encierren en el baño es positivo e incluso es mejor para todos que no salgan de él


----------



## perrosno (1 Ene 2023)

¿Y los ladridos del pvto chucho todo el resto del año¿ ¿Esos creen que no molestan a nadie? Que se jodan y mira que me joden los patarditos, porque es una costumbre bastante pacazo, pero me nutre ver a los follaperro cortocircuitando y jodidos


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Ene 2023)

Joder..aquí unos cuantos que necesitan ayuda psicológica con el tema perro....que muchos tenemos varios hijos y a la vez nos encanta tener perros. De verdad, no hagáis más el ridículo.


----------



## boreonáusico (1 Ene 2023)

Puta sociedad de enfermos mentales, que humanizan a un animal apestoso, baboso, cagón y meón; que ensucia nuestras calles y molesta con sus ladridos. Luego estos follaperros son los primeros en apoyar el aborto.

España está llena de gente enferma que humaniza a un perro como si fuera su hijo, elementos como este:









Sojaboy con menos testosterona que una lesbiana.


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Ene 2023)

Me parece muy bien por ellos.


----------



## arc1776 (1 Ene 2023)

Pues yo tengo tengo que aguantar 365 días al año, meadas cagadas ladridos, lloriqueos.
Que se jodan.


----------



## Nuucelar (1 Ene 2023)

Menuda panda de anormales.


----------



## SexyVIcky (1 Ene 2023)

Hace años,se oían muchos más petardos y pirotecnia que ahora.
En concreto,en el barrio donde vivo se inició una propuesta de limitar ruidos en festividades para no alterar a mascotas,ni los autistas y personas mayores o muy enfermas,y la verdad es que funciono,casi no se oyen petardos.

Aparte de las mascotas,que lo pasan fatal y los míos no sabían dónde meterse del miedo,mi vecina de arriba tiene una niña autista y se altera por todo.La hora del baño es un no parar de gritos y lloros.Imaginaos con los cohetes.

Lo considero algo innecesario,ganas de meter ruido para nada,sin sentido.No aporta nada a ninguna festividad.
Pero,claro,en el pais de los toros y la mascleta,las fallas quemándolo todo y demás burradas varias,pues que vas a esperar.

En casa,cerramos todo a cal y canto para que se oiga lo menos posible.Aun así,tanto gatos como perretes buscan desesperados donde esconderse.Les dejamos la puerta de un armario grande abierta y se meten ahí en lo más oscuro.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (1 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> En Holanda que parecen subnormales en esto: desde las 20:00h que terminan de cenar hasta las 03:00 tirando petardos y cohetes SIN PARAR ... Como el pais es plano como una tabla, ves todo el cielo iluminado, sobre todo si vas a un sitio alto y es bonito.... 20 minutos.... a las 2 horas de estar aguantando ruido empiezas a pensar que el Duque de Alba no iba mal encaminado.
> 
> Yo soy follaperros y premium, pero mis perros no se asustan de petardos, solo prestan atención si el zambombazo es muy grande pero pueden estar sobando con las tracas de fondo (cosa que yo no puedo). El asunto es que mis perros llevan oyendo escopetazos toda su vida, aunque ellos no cacen, al haber cotos por cerca de donde viven se acostumbran a ruidos y no les llama la atención y mucho menos les asustan unos fuegos artificiales paco cuando oyen un coro con 20 monteros pegando tiros a gorrinos durante horas desde cachorros.
> 
> ...



Lo de los perros asustadizos y las agresiones es verdad. Uno de mis compañeros de piso tiene un perro que es muy asustadizo y ya les ha mordido a los dos una vez, además de varios intentos de ataque a repartidores y a un vecino.
Se nota que es miedoso porque cuando te pones recto delante de él y das pasos firmes retrocede sin miramientos.


----------



## voltaire (1 Ene 2023)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Joder..aquí unos cuantos que necesitan ayuda psicológica con el tema perro....que muchos tenemos varios hijos y a la vez nos encanta tener perros. De verdad, no hagáis más el ridículo.



La mayoría de perros que viven confinados en los pisos españoles, que tan solo los sacan 10 min, con suerte tres veces al día, a mear y cagar en calles intransitables con el olor de meadas de otros canes que nunca verán... son sistemáticamente maltratados al estar en soledad la mayor parte del día, cosa que deviene en neurosis y enfermedades. Son animales muy gregarios que precisan de la presencia de su grupo todo el tiempo y la mayoría pasan en soledad las jornadas laborales de sus dueños. Eso es maltrato.

Luego, otro punto central de los canes es la jerarquia, son muy jerárquicos. La inmensa mayoría de dueños los humanizan a tal grado que esperan que sus perros les hagan casito con buenas palabras, dueños a los que su perro los percibe como iguales y, en el caso de ser un perfil alfa se perciben como líder. 

Un desastre para el animal y los que le rodean. Deviene en problemas comportamentales y en algunos casos en un ataque a sus dueños, familiares y/o a los vecinos (como es mi caso).


----------



## El Caga Chele (1 Ene 2023)

yo a mis perros los trato como perros y como mucho se estresan un poco por los truenos y petardos.

Nada de subirse a la cama, comes después que yo y solo después que los humanos, cuando son jóvenes los dejo en el patio casi todo el día, manotazo si hace algo indebido.


----------



## arc1776 (1 Ene 2023)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Joder..aquí unos cuantos que necesitan ayuda psicológica con el tema perro....que muchos tenemos varios hijos y a la vez nos encanta tener perros. De verdad, no hagáis más el ridículo.



Vivir rodeado de ladridos y mierda de perro desquicia a cualquiera.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (1 Ene 2023)

Yo creo que el perro vio la oportunidad de huir de esa panda de tarados y por eso corrió al monte pensó que el ruido de los petardos y el olor a pólvora despistaría a sus secuestradores sicofantas


----------



## sinosuke (1 Ene 2023)

Todos los perros que tuvimos en casa se sobresaltaban un poco al oír los primeros petardos o el inicio de los fuegos artificiales, pero al ver que nosotros no nos asustábamos ni dábamos señales de peligro acababan pasando olímpicamente del ruido...















.


----------



## Llorón (1 Ene 2023)

A un perro le puedes tener mucho cariño, yo al mío lo quiero mucho, pero es eso, un perro y lo que no puedes hacer es tratarlo como a una persona. Vivir en una caja de zapatos en una ciudad y dejarlo todo el día en casa es maltrato, para eso no tengas perro, cómprate un hámster.


----------



## perrosno (1 Ene 2023)

Xaki-navaja dijo:


> que se encierren en el baño es positivo e incluso es mejor para todos que no salgan de él



Si tiran de la cadena y se van por el desague lo bordan


----------



## AlfredHard (1 Ene 2023)

por tarados como estos cada vez tiro más petardos. En nochevieja cohetes y tracas MANDAN


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (1 Ene 2023)

Los perros en el campo, que es donde mejor están, puta costumbre de tener perros en los pisos.


----------



## Funci-vago (1 Ene 2023)

Tengo una compi que lleva al perro al psicólogo. Estos son aficionados


----------



## perrosno (1 Ene 2023)

Llorón dijo:


> A un perro le puedes tener mucho cariño, yo al mío lo quiero mucho, pero es eso, un perro y lo que no puedes hacer es tratarlo como a una persona. Vivir en una caja de zapatos en una ciudad y dejarlo todo el día en casa es maltrato, para eso no tengas perro, cómprate un hámster.



O un peluche, jode menos con los ladridos


----------



## jaimitoabogado (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Busher (1 Ene 2023)

Decimosexta pagina de hilo que muy originalmente muchos tratan de usar para polemizar contra quienes tenemos perros o nos gustan y provocar esteril y absurdamente.
Muy ocurrente, nunca visto.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (1 Ene 2023)

cucarachologo dijo:


> y luego estos pirados serían capaces de educar de forma normal a un niño???, mejor que sigan haciendo el subnormal.



Estoy de acuerdo , si estos tienen al cargo a un niño les sale un falete


----------



## jaimitoabogado (1 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> Decimosexta pagina de hilo que muy originalmente muchos tratan de usar para polemizar contra quienes tenemos perros o nos gustan y provocar esteril y absurdamente.
> Muy ocurrente, nunca visto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312823



Seguro que mis perros violan a los tuyos , serán como el dueño , sarasas


----------



## Decimus (1 Ene 2023)

es simplemente una bestia

útil para proteger fincas, guardar casas de campo, matar a alguien, rescate o guardar ovejas

mas allá de eso es un simplemente perro


----------



## Busher (1 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Seguro que mis perros violan a los tuyos , serán como el dueño , sarasas



No lo dudes.

Hale...


----------



## Fermi (1 Ene 2023)

Me suda los cojones


----------



## Aristóteles (1 Ene 2023)

Peor los que tenemos que aguantar ambos, en ciudades deberían estar prohibidos; los putos petardos en núcleos urbanos, por el ruido, los residuos que quedan en el suelo y en la playa, y el peligro; y los putos perros porque estoy hasta los huevos de esquivar mierdas y oler a meado, no poder pisar la hierba de los parques y aguantar ladridos y lametones perrunos


----------



## Kelowna (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Al final los follaperros conseguirán que prohíban los petardos.



No tardando mucho compañero, pero vamos es postureo lo del Twitter por que con unos tapones de plastico de la obra el perro ni se entera pero hay que humanizar al perro.


----------



## eufor (1 Ene 2023)

se podían quedar allí para el resto de sus días y que el perro le chupe el coño a la pedorra mientras sodomiza a ese pedazo de subnormal...


----------



## Kelowna (1 Ene 2023)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Tengo una compi que lleva al perro al psicólogo. Estos son aficionados



No jodas hay psicólogos para perros?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (1 Ene 2023)

Ven antena 3 y tienen puesta la dosis número 83858493 no es de extrañar este comportamiento.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (1 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, a mis perros se la sudan los petardos. Están tan tranquilos. No son de cristal como esta generación.


----------



## Funci-vago (1 Ene 2023)

Kelowna dijo:


> No jodas hay psicólogos para perros?



El liberalismo hace magia, si hay demanda hay mercado









Cómo ser psicólogo canino: funciones y salidas - Avanzaentucarrera.com


Cómo ser psicólogo canino, cuál es su labor, cuánto gana y cuáles son sus salidas profesionales. ¡Descubre todo acerca de esta profesión!




www.avanzaentucarrera.com


----------



## Kelowna (1 Ene 2023)

Funci-vago dijo:


> El liberalismo hace magia, si hay demanda hay mercado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder macho como esta el patio ,nos van a comer con patatas los chinos como se comen los perros.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Ene 2023)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Lo de los perros asustadizos y las agresiones es verdad. Uno de mis compañeros de piso tiene un perro que es muy asustadizo y ya les ha mordido a los dos una vez, además de varios intentos de ataque a repartidores y a un vecino.
> Se nota que es miedoso porque cuando te pones recto delante de él y das pasos firmes retrocede sin miramientos.



Yo lo tengo demostrado, perro asustadizo o muy traumatizado, bomba de relojería, y a mas grande, mas daños. No es lo mismo un chihuahua que vive acojonado porque hasta los gatos son mas grandes que él y por eso ladra a todo lo que se menea.... pero eso no es realmente miedo, es una estrategia de todos los perros pequeños de ser ruidosos, pero a la que les chistas pies pa que os quiero..... me refiero como a un cocker spaniel con agorafobia porque de cachorro lo encerraban dias y fines de semana enteros en un cuartucho sin apenas luz y ventilación mientras la familia se iba por ahi. Ese bicho que cuento es real y le rajó el moflete de una dentellada a una niña de cuatro años que fue a acariciarle. El animal acabo chutado en la perrera y como no tenía seguro de RRCC al dueño le toco pagar todo a la familia de la niña.

Yo soy muy follaperros, pero de perros sanos en semilibertad que es como deben vivir, en el campo ayudando (o creyendo que ayudan) al hombre. El perro no es un animal de ciudad, incluso los perros de la GGCC y Policia se crian siempre en fincas abiertas, aunque luego pasen su vida en un aeropuerto saltando entre maletas o entre hinchas de un partido de futbol.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Ene 2023)

voltaire dijo:


> y la mayoría pasan en soledad las jornadas laborales de sus dueños. Eso es maltrato.



Tal cual


----------



## SPQR (1 Ene 2023)

Eso mismo he pensado yo.









spamrakuen dijo:


> La soja es poderosa en él.


----------



## Kflaas (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## keler (1 Ene 2023)

Después tengo que oír a follaperros criticando a los dueños de los perros de mi pueblo que los tienen en libertad vigilando parcelas. Putos locos urbanitas , que los tienen encerrados en cuatro paredes.


----------



## AEM (1 Ene 2023)

A veces pienso que estoy rodeado de subseres tironucables


----------



## qbit (1 Ene 2023)

Le llaman como si fuera una persona: Rocky.

Pero cuando su perro-de-mierda ladra y molesta a los vecinos, eso no les preocupa.

Espero que los vecinos tiren petardos de vez en cuando en época fuera de fiestas para que el chucho reciba de su medicina.


----------



## FilibustHero (1 Ene 2023)

Kelowna dijo:


> No jodas hay psicólogos para perros?



Joder, mejor que el dropshiping. Te inventas que el perro está traumado y le vendes a la dueña terapia indefinida a 150€ la hora.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Espero que los vecinos tiren petardos de vez en cuando en época fuera de fiestas para que el chucho reciba de su medicina.



Pues yo espero que te pongan un petardo en el ojete, a ver si te lo revientan.


----------



## qbit (1 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues yo espero que te pongan un petardo en el ojete, a ver si te lo revientan.



Yo no ladro ni molesto a los vecinos, como sí hace tu puto chucho asqueroso.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Yo no ladro ni molesto a los vecinos, como sí hace tu puto chucho asqueroso.



¿Quién te ha dicho que yo tenga perro?


----------



## qbit (1 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Quién te ha dicho que yo tenga perro?



Tu reacción a mi comentario.


----------



## Bulbai (1 Ene 2023)

Estos tarados piden la prohibición de los petardos porque asusta a sus perrihijos. Supongo, que desde que el mundo es mundo, que los petardos despierten o estresen a bebés, enfermos o personas que como yo les molestan da lo mismo.

Es una tradición, para mí molesta y sin gracia, pero que dura poco y hace feliz a otros.

¡Dejad de prohibir progres!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> Tu reacción a mi comentario.



Me gustan los perros, pero nunca tendría uno, y en menos en mi piso.


----------



## lolomondo (1 Ene 2023)

A los perros de caza se la sudan los petardos, si los hubieran educado con sonidos fuertes y golpes desde pequeños y no como si fuesen personas, no tendrian problemas. 
Los miedos de los perros se los inculcan los amos.


----------



## eufor (2 Ene 2023)

Aristóteles dijo:


> Peor los que tenemos que aguantar ambos, en ciudades deberían estar prohibidos;



puta manía con querer prohibir todo lo que a uno no le guste....te jodes por ser in puto rancio amargado de mierda si yo fuese tu vecino, me compraba un chucho y echaba petardos todos los putos días para que chucho se pusiese a aullar sólo para joderte a ti...


----------



## Aristóteles (2 Ene 2023)

eufor dijo:


> puta manía con querer prohibir todo lo que a uno no le guste....te jodes por ser in puto rancio amargado de mierda si yo fuese tu vecino, me compraba un chucho y echaba petardos todos los putos días para que chucho se pusiese a aullar sólo para joderte a ti...



No tengo ningun problema con los chuchos (he tenido algunos), pero a mear al monte no a inundar la ciudad de mierdas y meados, y dar por el saco en metros y demás
No se trata de prohibir lo que no me guste, a mi no me gusta el paté y jamás lo prohobiría. Se trata de tener un mínimo respeto por los espacios comunes cuando vives en un sitio donde se concentran miles de personas. Por no decir que tener depende de qué animal metido en un piso de 60m2 con un balcón (o lncluso sin) de pocos m2 es una puta degradación perril, a menos que estés jubilado o en el paro y te pases todo el puto dia paseando al perro por el parque (lo que lleva al punto 1, litros de orina apestosa por todos lados). Antes no jodía porque había un perro por cada 100 personas, pero en los últimos años parece casi más normal tener perro que hijos, se está yendo de las manos. El que quiera mascota en ciudad que se compre un gato, por favor

P.S: Acabo de echar un cigarro en el balcón y a bote pronto veo unas 25 meadas en postes y paredes y un par de mierdas. Por cierto, estoy seguro que en los parques/plazas urbanos pequeños no ponen más césped (cosa que sería de agradecer), porque sería tal campo de minas que nadie los pisaría


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Ene 2023)

Busher dijo:


> Uno de mis perros estaba anoche asustado por los petardos pero no me puse a hacer cosas de esas. Como el buscaba mi cercania por el miedo, le hice hueco a mi lado, se tumbo ahi y le acaricie para que se tranquilizase.
> No hizo falta musica ni baile.



Al mío se la pela. Ni petardos ni relámpagos. Su único miedo es no poder comer más.


----------



## Masateo (2 Ene 2023)

Creo que hay una mayoría silenciosa de gente que nos parecen retrasados tanto los follaperros como los follapetardos, y que disfrutaríamos metiéndolos en la cúpula del trueno, con sus perros y sus petardos.


----------



## sinosuke (2 Ene 2023)

Kelowna dijo:


> No jodas hay psicólogos para perros?



Ya lo conté en otro hilo de follaperros.

Una del curro tiene tres perros en su piso de escasos 60 m2. Ha sufrido mordiscos de dos de sus perros ( varios en las manos y otro, el más serio, en la barbilla). 
Llevó los perros a una psicóloga o terapeuta canina para un tratamiento de reducir la agresividad que era a base de "juegos no jerárquicos ¿?" con los chuchos. A saber lo que le cobraría la vendehumos....

Cuando lo contó en el curro, yo no pude evitar soltar una carcajada y se lo tomó fatal. Estuvo días sin hablarme....

La tipa es incapaz de comprender (más bien no quiere hacerlo) que 3 perros, en un piso pequeño y saliendo a la calle solo una hora por la mañana (antes de ella ir al curro) y una hora y poco por la tarde-noche, serán siempre unos animales desquiciados...


.


----------



## Marchamaliano (2 Ene 2023)

Los follaperros, la última enfermedad terminal de esta sociedad.


----------



## Marchamaliano (2 Ene 2023)

Mientras tanto las meadas, cagadas, ladridos y ataques a niños de esta PUTA BASURA de subseres humanos las tenemos que aguantar.


----------



## kicorv (2 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Putin tira la bomba ya y acaba con el sufrimiento.





cucarachologo dijo:


> que banda de tarados.





Jotagb dijo:


> Es lamentable la humanidad. Como hemos podido llegar a esto?





Jotagb dijo:


> Al final los follaperros conseguirán que prohíban los petardos.



A mí me dais más ascopena los que soltáis semejantes Paco-camperadas por aquí. Tenéis la mentalidad de los típicos del campo como el que le daba igual q su hijo fuera feo pues lo quería pal campo.

Creo que muchos perros lo pasan de mal a fatal con los petardos (añado otros subseres peores que esos dueños: los tira petardos). Me parece gracioso el vídeo, pero ya digo, algunos se ve que echasteis la caquita de pequeños con un perro y no veas el odio que vomitais. 

Y no sé mucho de perros, pero como te toque un Luisito gamberro de hijo la has cagao


----------



## Toxic Avenger (2 Ene 2023)

Repugnante


----------



## CuervoDrogado (2 Ene 2023)

mundo de mongolos joder


----------



## Busher (2 Ene 2023)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Al mío se la pela. Ni petardos ni relámpagos. Su único miedo es no poder comer más.



De los mios a la mayoria tambien se la pela lo de los petardos, pero a una le dan cosilla y a otro directamente le dan miedo.


----------



## Busher (2 Ene 2023)

lolomondo dijo:


> A los perros de caza se la sudan los petardos, si los hubieran educado con sonidos fuertes y golpes desde pequeños y no como si fuesen personas, no tendrian problemas.
> Los miedos de los perros se los inculcan los amos.



Yo conoci el caso de un pastor aleman adiestrado para perro policia que acabo en manos de un "civil" porque por mas que lo intentaron ADIESTRADORES PROFESIONALES DE PERRO POLICIA, no lograron que le dejasen de dar miedo los tiros y no es un caso unico.


----------



## cuñado de bar (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Goyim desobediente (2 Ene 2023)

Aquí os tengo que dar la razón a los amargados antiperros de que el puto soyboy ese de mierda no tiene ni puta idea y debería estar penado por ley que tuviese cualquier cosa viva a su cargo que pesará más de 500g


----------



## Mccybero (2 Ene 2023)

De las calles llenas de mierdas y orines hablamos otro día no?


----------



## MarloStanfield (2 Ene 2023)

EL subnormal en cuestión es podemita, por si a alguien por la resaca o por el ictus no le había dado como para deducirlo por sí mismo.


----------



## backwardsman (2 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Putin tira la bomba ya y acaba con el sufrimiento.



A mi el perro me la suda

Lo que me jode son los petardos, que son molestos de cojones, dañan los oídos y son una costumbre de auténticos retrasados. Sobretodo cuando un iluminau lo tira en una calle estrecha a dos metros de todo el mundo. Hijos de la gran puta

A ver si con suerte os revienta en la mano por subnormales y no podéis ni ataros los cordones


----------



## backwardsman (2 Ene 2023)

Llorón dijo:


> Luego el resto del año dando por culo con ladridos y los incivicos de los dueños dejan las calles con pestazo a pis y el suelo lleno de mierda.



De esto tengo para escribir un libro 

Jodidos inútiles que no saben darle en el hocico y hacer que se calle. Pero es que luego ves a idiotas que sacan al perro y le dejan mear en la pared de su propio portal.

Como sea mi portal la tenemos, como hay dios


----------



## backwardsman (2 Ene 2023)

En este país cualquier excusa es buena para joder al vecino. No hay respeto por nada, joder. Nada. Y encima si la armas el loco eres tú porque "se pueden decir las cosas de otra forma" jajajaja 

Eske me cagón la puta cobardía que reina en este país. Si algo aprecio es la (poquísima) gente que aún llama a las cosas por su puto nombre, joder. 

Parece mentira...


----------



## backwardsman (2 Ene 2023)

PacoQueMiPaco dijo:


> A los subnormales que dicen que los petardos molestan, prefiero un par o tres noches al año de petardos durante unos minutos que todos los dias del año las calles oliendo a orina y tener que esquivar mierdas de miles de perros que salen tres veces al dia a ensuciar.



Pero vamos a ver, ¿me estás diciendo que si te parten la cara un par de veces al año, mientras el resto del año no te toquen, te parece bien? ¿Eso me estás diciendo?

Los retrasados del supuesto "mal menor" sois parte del problema

Ni tengo por qué aguantar ladridos, meados y mierda de dueños subnormales.
Ni tengo por qué aguantar tus putos petardos de subnormal.

Pues eso, deja de decir gilipolleces. Que ya tienes una edad.


----------



## backwardsman (2 Ene 2023)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Esa es otra gilipollez prejuiciosa de los paletos con boina y cachaba. Yo siempre he tenido perros en una finca y lo que hacen si les dejas es venir a estar contigo hechos un ovillo en el salón. Creéis que los perros tienen una especie de imperiosa necesidad de actividad física frenética y constante, lo cual es falso, producto del prejuicio y la ignorancia claro. Un león en libertad duerme 20 horas diarias. Por supuesto no sabéis nada de etología canina y menos aún de cría y selección por temperamento. Básicamente no sabéis nada pero habláis como buenos cuñados.



Exacto. Igualito que los putos runners, ciclistas, y demás calaña.

Luego les da un infarto a los 45 y escuchas lo de siempre: "era muy deportista"

Lo que era es un puto tarau que intentaba huir de sus problemas. Evadirse de la realidad igual que cualquier otro adicto.


----------



## backwardsman (2 Ene 2023)

sinosuke dijo:


> Todos los perros que tuvimos en casa se sobresaltaban un poco al oír los primeros petardos o el inicio de los fuegos artificiales, pero al ver que nosotros no nos asustábamos ni dábamos señales de peligro acababan pasando olímpicamente del ruido...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué le pasa en el ojo derecho (izquierdo del gato)?
¿Por qué escribes las M con un montículo de más?


----------



## baifo (2 Ene 2023)

"Su hijo peludo", y los perros de los padres , que son unos perros , España está llena de perros que disfrutan siendo tratados peor que los perros.


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Ene 2023)

backwardsman dijo:


> A mi el perro me la suda
> 
> Lo que me jode son los petardos, que son molestos de cojones, dañan los oídos y son una costumbre de auténticos retrasados. Sobretodo cuando un iluminau lo tira en una calle estrecha a dos metros de todo el mundo. Hijos de la gran puta
> 
> A ver si con suerte os revienta en la mano por subnormales y *no podéis ni ataros los cordones*



O ponerse un condón por ellos mismos


----------



## Escalable (2 Ene 2023)

Mi vecino tiene un chihuahua que se merienda a esos tres progres en 2 minutos.

El carbón no se indigesta!!!


----------



## Indiferencia (2 Ene 2023)

boreonáusico dijo:


> Puta sociedad de enfermos mentales, que humanizan a un animal apestoso, baboso, cagón y meón; que ensucia nuestras calles y molesta con sus ladridos. Luego estos follaperros son los primeros en apoyar el aborto.
> 
> España está llena de gente enferma que humaniza a un perro como si fuera su hijo, elementos como este:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312662
> ...



Luego tienen un hijo y tratan mejor al chucho que al hijo.


----------



## FatalFary (2 Ene 2023)

Bastante absurdo la verdad. A los que conozco que tienen un perro que se acojona con eso le meten un chute de tranquilizante y listo. Total, es dos veces al año.

De todas formas lo curiosos que son los animales... tengo una gata que se acojona con cualquier gilipollez (remover los cubiertos del cajón, estornudar, romper una hoja de papel, arrugar un plástico...) y ya pueden tirar petardos, tracas y cohetes fuera que la tía está tan tranquila, como mucho orienta las orejas.


----------



## ironpipo (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## zirick (2 Ene 2023)

Están pidiendo eutanasia a gritos


----------



## PacoQueMiPaco (3 Ene 2023)

backwardsman dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿me estás diciendo que si te parten la cara un par de veces al año, mientras el resto del año no te toquen, te parece bien? ¿Eso me estás diciendo?



Yo no creo que oir petardos unos minutitos sea igual a que te partan la cara.

Pero, siguiendo tu comparacion de mierda de perro, tu que prefieres? que te partan la cara un par de dias al año? Que te metan un litro de acido por la nariz cada vez que sales a la calle? O que te perfore el oido un taladro cada vez que el vecino deja su perro en el balcon?


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (3 Ene 2023)

El ocaso de una civilización.


----------



## feministaliberal (3 Ene 2023)

El ocaso definitivo de occidente, lo que necesitan son 3 o 4 hijos


----------



## voltaire (4 Ene 2023)

cuñado de bar dijo:


>



En el mejor de los casos pues la norma es can + soltero/a. Los españoles nos extinguimos. 

A mi me disculpen los pieles finas pero que ese fenómeno menguante no sea un tema central es enfermo.


----------



## voltaire (4 Ene 2023)

Ahora veo. Es periodista y se lo publicaron en Twitter de El Mundo. 

Entre periodistas creando realidad.


----------



## Felson (4 Ene 2023)

Igualito que aquí (por lo de El perro o el Peperro).


----------



## Goyim desobediente (5 Ene 2023)

backwardsman dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿me estás diciendo que si te parten la cara un par de veces al año, mientras el resto del año no te toquen, te parece bien? ¿Eso me estás diciendo?
> 
> Los retrasados del supuesto "mal menor" sois parte del problema
> 
> ...



Killooo pos vete a una puta cueva la virgen


----------



## backwardsman (5 Ene 2023)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Killooo pos vete a una puta cueva la virgen



Vete tú a la puta cueva de la que saliste pishaa, jodido troll


----------

